# I don't like anything anymore?



## tomybest (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi,
I am 25 years old.1 year before my life was great full of enjoyment,Active.I like car racing,sport,bodybuilding,go out with friends,traveling and Alot more.Now I don't Like Anything anymore,i mean nothing exp:Car racing,sports,bodybuilding,go out with friends and alot more,now i am exciting with nothing,Only deep thinking every day to day unhappy I do eat the food doesn't taste as good as it usually does,every thing I do doesn't fun as good as it usually does its been 1 year i am ill.And i am also thinking alot of my this disease.

Can Someone help me with that plz.Tell me the cause of this disease and tell me treatment or medicine.


----------



## darkraincloud (Dec 11, 2012)

That's common with depression.


----------



## tomybest (Dec 24, 2012)

thanx for reply do you have any idea what i do?


----------



## racer (May 7, 2012)

Hey, I used to like things too, Motorcycles are/were my thing. The first year after high school I would spend everyday all day getting my bike on the road... Now I just have no drive to do anything. Like you said all day now I just think and try to pass the time, And think about the same things over and over.

The only thing that may help, Is getting help. I have been like this for years now and have never had the chance for help. I know its my falt for not going after help but its a little harder than that.

*The cause of this disease and treatment* Is diffrent for everyone. What you will need to do is see a doctor and tell them just what you told us.

You need to get help, And not from illegal drugs or alcohol.

I wish I could flow my own advice.


----------



## ROYALwithCHEESE (Dec 31, 2012)

Do not turn inwards, you will regret it later.

I have it and get it, I will try and listen to music to realise 'its all crap' or watch television and feel the same, I believe the people at south park made an episode about it.






I am not trained, but I can offer advice that I wish I had given myself.
I stopped a basketball career because of anxiety and I regret it to this day.

I stopped talking to friends when I became unwell and those freinds will not be there if you turn them all away.
Things you used to like, will feel good sometimes and most times feel bad.

The key is to not stop doing these, I know it is hard but you need to keep your mind busy and try and find some type of exercise because the hormones and endorphines released will give you a short but natural high.
Maybe do these activities when it feels right and when you feel bad do something at home that relieves it such as something creative or even play a videogame.

The key is balance and realising this is a disease that can be cured, it just requires a different treatment for different people and requires you to help yourself get through it.

Get some professional help from a doctor and try and find positive things that make you happy.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Hang in there, buddy. Try alternative medicine like Nature's Sunshine products or a "healthy foods" grocery store like Sprouts.


----------



## Beamer (May 28, 2012)

You're not already taking SSRIs by chance, are you? They'll do that.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Depression?


----------



## Zenders (Jan 4, 2013)

I have boarderline personality and maybe you do too or you might be bipolar. Maybe it has just begun. But if you are... then you will get out of this slump. It will likely return sometime later in life but thats just how things are. You always just have to keep reminding yourself in bad times that things always get better. But unfortunately if you are, then when you are doing well, you always know that around the corner might be another slump... Best of luck!!


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

To me it sounds like you could be experiencing depression. The sudden onset could have been triggered by a traumatic event or recent change in your life. But for whatever reason is causing it, hang in there! I lost interest in life in general at one point, and I still struggle sometimes with this, but it's important to remember what gives you joy or happiness doing. If nothing does, then I would suggest you keep doing the things you enjoyed before, minus the enjoyment, and see how that goes. I know depression makes you feel like you want to sit and do nothing, but inactivity + thinking too much is definitely not going to help!


----------



## Damselindistress01 (Jun 4, 2012)

txsadude said:


> Hang in there, buddy. Try alternative medicine like Nature's Sunshine products or a "healthy foods" grocery store like Sprouts.


where is this sold


----------



## Damselindistress01 (Jun 4, 2012)

it is depression..i feel the same way
Try to occupy ur time doing something always...also do not work up ur mind with all 
of those negative thoughts


----------

